# Canon or Nikon or Panasonic or Olympus



## Anynamehere (May 23, 2017)

Hello! Choosing new camera, have chosen the ones that suits me the most from different brands, but don't know how to compare different brands between each other, so ask for you kind help

Canon EOS M10 15-45mm IS STM Kit
Nikon 1 J5 10-30mm VR PD-Zoom Kit
Panasonic Lumix DMC-GF7 G Vario 14-42mm Kit
Olympus PEN E-PL7 14-42mm Pancake Zoom Kit
Taking photos mostly during travellings, so sometimes need to take quick shot, sometimes inside with not so good light. IN Canon also was looking at Canon EOS M3 15-45 IS STM, but not sure that the difference in matrix and better focusing comparing to M10 worse difference in the price..
Thanks in advance for any advise!


----------



## beagle100 (May 24, 2017)

Anynamehere said:


> Hello! Choosing new camera, have chosen the ones that suits me the most from different brands, but don't know how to compare different brands between each other, so ask for you kind help
> 
> Canon EOS M10 15-45mm IS STM Kit
> Nikon 1 J5 10-30mm VR PD-Zoom Kit
> ...



Go to a store and try them out.  They all have different features with different prices and different selection of lens. Stores like Best Buy allow a 15 day return policy.   I would pick Canon (perhaps a later model) but primarily because I can use my older Canon lens. 
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## fmw (May 26, 2017)

None of the above.  Fujifilm.  Alternative options would be Sony and Olympus.  If I had to choose one yours I guess I would go with Panasonic.


----------

